# 8th Gate Gai, Juubito and DMS Kakashi vs Bijuu Rinnegan Sasuke



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

Location: The Skies
Distance: 100 KM
Knowledge: Reputation
Mindset: BL
Restriction: Kamui GG, one sentence answer

Scenario 2: Give Team Rikudo 2 Eyed Juubi Madara and Hagoromo instead of Kakashi while Sasuke get RSM Naruto and DMS Kakashi.

In both Scenarios Gai and Kakashi don't have a time limit on their Transformation.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 24, 2014)

Kakshi opens a hole in sasukes PS with kamui.... allowing 8 gate guy to break sasuke like a twig.

 and to counter all of sasukes attacks kakashi can make himself and his team intangibke so they are not affected.

The second scenario sasukes team rapes.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Kakshi opens a hole in sasukes PS with kamui.... allowing 8 gate guy to break sasuke like a twig.
> 
> and to counter all of sasukes attacks kakashi can make himself and his team intangibke so they are not affected.
> 
> The second scenario sasukes team rapes.



I fail to see how Kakashi is gonna open a hole in Susano when he will keep being attacked by lightning. Gai can't really touch a Bijuu-powered Rikudo Sasuke.

Explain the second scenario please.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasuke lolstomps.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 24, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> I fail to see how Kakashi is gonna open a hole in Susano when he will keep being attacked by lightning. Gai can't really touch a Bijuu-powered Rikudo Sasuke.
> 
> Explain the second scenario please.



Kakashi can be intangible while using kamui to open up sasukes susanno.

and guys punches creates giant holes in the ground.. narutos current punches do not come close to this.. yet narutos punches still messed up sasuke.... so guy will mess up sasuke.


and whats there to explain? its a stomp...


----------



## Veracity (Oct 24, 2014)

This manga is ridiculous considering literally a day ago 15 Sasukes would have been raped by juubito and now a debate is actually possible for Sasuke winning against this whole team.


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasuke still wins this 

 - Kamui shuriken are countered by enton projectiles as Sasuke uses the Indras Arrow to eradicate kakashis PS and guy along with it 

 - Guy cant breach his BPS, and with the AOE and magnitude of Sasukes attacks, Sasuke doesnt even need to keep up with him to bisect him to peices, 

 - The only way they can breach sasukes BPS is the juubidama, however to do that obito needs to summon the tree therefore giving sasuke more than enough time to eradicate it with only one slash, 

 - Juubitos TSB shield was breached by a BSM Narutos TBB, which is nothing infront of sasukes attacks, he breaches the shield and eradicates him as well through his BPS or Indras Arrow 

 - Once Juubito and Guy are eliminated, sasuke proceeds to use his S/T jutsu when he's within the range of kakashi, and proceeds to blitz him and sever him in half, just how he did to juudara, only this time kakashi would suffer a much worse fate and would definitely die

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sferr (Oct 24, 2014)

Depends majorly on whether Night Gai can pierce through Sasuke's Susanoo. Seems unlikely but Gai did punch through Gudodama shield and Night Gai>>>>>that punch. Is Sasuke's Susanoo more durable than Gudodama?

Obviously Sasuke can nuke everyone but he can be killed before the nuke as the team 1 has the fastest attack in manga.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

Sferr said:


> Depends majorly on whether Night Gai can pierce through Sasuke's Susanoo. Seems unlikely but Gai did punch through Gudodama shield and Night Gai>>>>>that punch. Is Sasuke's Susanoo more durable than Gudodama?
> 
> Obviously Sasuke can nuke everyone but he can be killed before the nuke as the team 1 has the fastest attack in manga.



Sasuke's Susano is leagues above the Gudodama in defense.


----------



## Sferr (Oct 24, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> Sasuke's Susano is leagues above the Gudodama in defense.



I wonder about leagues (In theory Madara could do the same as Sasuke in combining all the bijuu chakra into his Susanoo but he relied on Gudodama instead). Anyway, Night Gai would also effortlessly destroy Gudodama shield (assuming Gai could touch it) so who is to say that PS would protect against it?


----------



## SSMG (Oct 24, 2014)

Has there been an upper limit on the gudodama shield? I know guy punched madara through it but he did so from the inside. Has anything ever busted the shield from force alone?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 24, 2014)

This is quite simple, juubito and SM kakashi fights Sasuke, man he cant spam Susanoo forever right, he will lose chakra just like in 696 and 697.  When he is on a cooldown or recovery, Gai kicks saome Sasuke ass with 8 gates.
GG


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> This is quite simple, juubito and SM kakashi fights Sasuke, man he cant spam Susanoo forever right, he will lose chakra just like in 696 and 697.  When he is on a cooldown or recovery, Gai kicks saome Sasuke ass with 8 gates.
> GG



Except they will die before they suceed, leaving Gai dying alone.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasuke is out muscled here..

DMS Kakashi keeps Sasuke focused on him which lets Juubito and Gai to do the damage. Kakashi warps a whole in Sasuke's PS...

Sasuke loses High-Diff


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Has there been an upper limit on the gudodama shield? I know guy punched madara through it but he did so from the inside. Has anything ever busted the shield from force alone?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't see how Sasuke can win this honestly. He loses here.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 25, 2014)

People actually think Sasuke wins this? Gai or Kakashi can easily solo this. Sasuke won't ever touch Kakashi with any of his moves nor will he be able to handle Kamui shuriken being spammed at him and Gai can run circles around him and fire EE's at him which would kill the fucker since he's not Madara durability.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 25, 2014)

*Oh*



Hachibi said:


> Except they will die before they suceed, leaving Gai dying alone.



I truly believe Sauce will be in cool blood before he knows it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't see how anyone apart from (maybe) Kaguya can compete with 3 god tiers.

Besides even with the bijuus Sasuke is not a Jin and does not get the full set of benefits one gets when becoming one.

Sasuke is strong enough to defeat any of them one on one...arguably even without bijuus and probably could handle two at once with bijuus, but 3 is overkill.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 25, 2014)

Kakashi teleports Gai to sasuke's face,. Then gai proceeds to travel so fast that he bends space and tears of sasuke's face with the night gai


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 25, 2014)

3 God Tier characters versus 1 God Tier 

It's pretty obvious. Sasuke won't be instantly beat, but there's just too much haxx to deal with. For Sasuke to beat anyone of this guys alone would take full attention for at least several moments.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 25, 2014)

Sasuke wins due to being stronger than the strongest person in team 1


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 26, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Sasuke still wins this
> 
> - Kamui shuriken are countered by enton projectiles as Sasuke uses the Indras Arrow to eradicate kakashis PS and guy along with it
> 
> ...



This .


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Sasuke wins due to being stronger than the strongest person in team 1



He may have more power but if guy lands a single punch on sasuke itll break him like a twig. Which can be done with kakashi warping guy into sasukes PBS.

Kakashi can also negate any damage by using kamui on himself and juubito can turtle up in a gudodama shield for this as well.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sasuke cast genjutsu at the start for a distraction followed by multiple chibaku tensei's gg


----------



## Rocky (Oct 26, 2014)

Sasuke is not soloing three God Tiers. He would need at least High dif to beat one...


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 26, 2014)

Imo sasuke or naruto can solo 3 low god tiers


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm _surprised_ at how Sasuke is underrated around these parts


----------



## Prinz Porno (Oct 26, 2014)

Sasuke is not underrated at all but he is facing 3 god tiers ...come on nobody is beating 3 god tiers  charakters at the same time.


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 26, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke could, imo.


----------



## Juda (Oct 26, 2014)

I mean, 3 v 1 ? theres a complete disadvantage here. The numbers alone is whats gonna enable the 3 to win but those 3 are gonna probably have 1 of the members killed and two of them completely done.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sasuke genjutsi easily paralyzed 9 targets i don't  see why he couldn't  use it on 3 targets and then just spam chibaku tensei but i digress


----------



## Euraj (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a hard time fathoming Sasuke pinning Madara or even Kakashi in Genjutsu. Guy maybe, and that's what I think he'd do in this situation do to the irrefutable difficulty he'd have hitting him solidly. Madara can be overpowered though and Kakashi, with how broken Kamui is, would just have to be worn down.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Oct 26, 2014)

Kaguya was defeated by 3 god tiers..unless Sasuke is alot stronger then Kaguya i dont see how he defeats this three. Obito has the raw power, Gai is the fastest and Kakashi is the most hax ninja by far. I dont think Sasuke can overcome such brute force, speed and hax at the same time.


----------



## Euraj (Oct 26, 2014)

Kaguya was defeated by Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi, Obito, and Sakura. That organization is stronger than Kakashi, Guy and Juubito. Naruto and Sasuke are each stronger than Guy, Kakashi or Juubito. 

In other words, that's a false comparison.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 26, 2014)

I honestly think only jubito has a chance to resist the genjutsu because sharinenngon fueld by sage chakra and all 9 biju should be able to over power ms fueled by small amounts of sage chakra


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 27, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Sasuke is not soloing three God Tiers. *He would need at least High dif to beat one.*..



Absolutely not. He was already above the level of each of these guys *before *getting the Bijuu. Getting them put him on a level of power, as seen when he started smacking around 4 Kurama Avatars despite his old Susanoo only being able to stalemate 1.

Sasuke destroys all 3 of them.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Absolutely not. He was already above the level of each of these guys *before *getting the Bijuu. Getting them put him on a level of power, as seen when he started smacking around 4 Kurama Avatars despite his old Susanoo only being able to stalemate 1.
> 
> Sasuke destroys all 3 of them.



above all of them in which way?

i'll give you he's above juubito and kakashi in stats but 8th gate gai has the best speed and strength in the manga. all he needs is juubito and kakashi to make a distraction/opening (like using kamui on susano,o) for him to use night gai and sasuke will be dead since he doesn't have regeneration and he can't live without his heart like a juubi jinchuuriki. 

of course I understand that's easier said than done but there is also evidence that using bijuu chakra without being a jinchuuriki made sasuke drain his chakra alot faster since all it takes is one usage of fully charged enton arrows to make him run out of power. 

even factoring in the enton arrows enormous aoe (which is probably smaller than it usually would be since it clashed with naruto,s attack)if either Gai, juubito or kakashi somehow escape or don't take too much damage from the blast then all they have to do is one shot the weakened sasuke. Gai can possibly escape if he starts running the moment sasuke starts charging the attack, kakashi has either intangibility or kamui world and juubito well.... he might be f*cked. anyways I see more ways for this team to win than for sasuke since his best attack leaves him defenseless after it's use, not having regen and him having no knowledge on the 8 gates.

the final thing I'd like to bring up is this team's teamwork. kakashi using kamui to open sasuke's defenses or teleport Gai through them+ Gai using Night Gai= dead sasuke, juubito can possibly replicate what naruto did giving kakashi and Gai juubi chakra shrouds greatly increasing their power and if these 3 combine their attacks they could very well destroy sasuke's susano,o and leave an opening for night gai or kamui raikiri.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 28, 2014)

sasuke in his current mode has been shown to blitz rikudou senjutsu naruto's avatars, and has shown to be superior to all three attacking as a team.  Each avatar is at least the physical equal of sasuke's PS.  

I don't see how it's all that implausible that sasuke beats these three when he can comfortably beat the equivalent of 3 sasukes w/o the bijuu powerup.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> sasuke in his current mode has been shown to blitz rikudou senjutsu naruto's avatars, and has shown to be superior to all three attacking as a team.  Each avatar is at least the physical equal of sasuke's PS.
> 
> I don't see how it's all that implausible that sasuke beats these three when he can comfortably beat the equivalent of 3 sasukes w/o the bijuu powerup.



because 

1.it took one ultimate attack for sasuke to run completely out of power (probably because he can't control the juubi power as well since he isn't a jinchuuriki.

2. he has no regen.

3.while he may be able to react to juubito and kakashi he can't keep track of them and Gai since he has the best speed feat in the manga.

4.if there's ever a slight opening made by kakashi,s kamui, or sasuke letting his guard down kakashi can teleport Gai to sasuke while he's using night Gai or use kamui raikiri and sasuke won't live since he hasn't shown regen and it hasn't been shown he can live without his heart.

5.juubito can possibly replicate what naruto did and give Gai and kakashi juubi chakra shrouds.

6. if one of them escapes sasuke's enton arrows that drain him completely after use then they'll be able to beat the weakened sasuke. Gai can probably escape by running out if it's aoe once it's starts charging. kakashi can go intangible or go to kamui world and juubito might be able to survive it since he has the juubi chakra like sasuke does.

7. all members of this team have worked together before so their teamwork and coordination is going to be pretty good putting it lightly.

8. sasuke has no intel on the 8th gate so he doesn't know how much of a threat Gai actually is and will probably go for juubito first.

9. even if gai's night elephant can't even crack sasuke's susano,o (which it should be able to do) the force can send sasuke to the ground so he loses his flight spam advantage (which is already pretty minimal since juubito can fly and Gai can walk on air) and then sasuke will have to deal with attacks coming from above and the team possibly combining their attacks as well.

10. the team could possibly break the chibaku tensei sasuke's using to drain the tailed beasts chakra and add them to their team. (yeah it's kind of a logical error but it's pretty much the same with both sasuke and juubito having the juubi chakra at the same time).


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 28, 2014)

xenos5 said:


> above all of them in which way?
> 
> i'll give you he's above juubito and kakashi in stats but 8th gate gai has the best speed and strength in the manga. all he needs is juubito and kakashi to make a distraction/opening (like using kamui on susano,o) for him to use night gai and sasuke will be dead since he doesn't have regeneration and he can't live without his heart like a juubi jinchuuriki.



Gai failed to outright blitz Madara twice, needing EE's Air Cannon as a cover to actually hit him before he could block. Sasuke blitzed Madara w/ S/T, and he blitzed RSM Naruto, whose reactions>Eighth Gate Gai's, so no, he doesn't have the best speed at all. Sasuke blitzes him with Rinnegan or with Susanoo, or...he does that to Kakashi, and then tanks any of Gai's incoming attacks.



> of course I understand that's easier said than done but there is also evidence that using bijuu chakra without being a jinchuuriki made sasuke drain his chakra alot faster since all it takes is one usage of fully charged enton arrows to make him run out of power.


Nope. Sasuke using chakra isn't going to make him lose his own chakra, as he's not using his own chakra. 



> even factoring in the enton arrows enormous aoe (which is probably smaller than it usually would be since it clashed with naruto,s attack)if either Gai, juubito or kakashi somehow escape or don't take too much damage from the blast then all they have to do is one shot the weakened sasuke. Gai can possibly escape if he starts running the moment sasuke starts charging the attack, kakashi has either intangibility or kamui world and juubito well.... he might be f*cked. anyways I see more ways for this team to win than for sasuke since his best attack leaves him defenseless after it's use, not having regen and him having no knowledge on the 8 gates.


Escape? This is Sasuke's strongest, and fastest attack. Someone much faster than any of them (Naruto) met Sasuke's attack instead of blocking it. They aren't evading Indra's Arrow. Not like its even necessary for these 3. Kakashi is the only one who survives due to Kamui, but then he gets blitzed with Sasuke's S/T, and killed.



> the final thing I'd like to bring up is this team's teamwork. kakashi using kamui to open sasuke's defenses or teleport Gai through them+ Gai using Night Gai= dead sasuke, juubito can possibly replicate what naruto did giving kakashi and Gai juubi chakra shrouds greatly increasing their power and if these 3 combine their attacks they could very well destroy sasuke's susano,o and leave an opening for night gai or kamui raikiri.



1. Kakashi can't teleport Gai into or through Susanoo.

2. Kakashi making a hole in Susanoo isn't going to stop Sasuke from killing Gai when he gets too close, nor will it stop him from evading with his instantaneous Rinnegan Shifting Technique. 

3. Juubito can't do what Naruto did unless you have some feats showing that he can.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Gai failed to outright blitz Madara twice, needing EE's Air Cannon as a cover to actually hit him before he could block. Sasuke blitzed Madara w/ S/T, and he blitzed RSM Naruto, whose reactions>Eighth Gate Gai's, so no, he doesn't have the best speed at all. Sasuke blitzes him with Rinnegan or with Susanoo, or...he does that to Kakashi, and then tanks any of Gai's incoming attacks.



how is madara blocking one of gai's attacks then failing to block any of the others a failed blitz? and what do you mean twice? night Gai was definitely not a failed blitz. blitzing someone is moving faster than they can react, not doing a sneak attack like he used on madara. when has sasuke blitzed rsm naruto and why would that mean he's faster than Gai?



KeyofMiracles said:


> Nope. Sasuke using chakra isn't going to make him lose his own chakra, as he's not using his own chakra.



that's not what it showed in the manga though. sasuke had to resort to fist fighting after his ultimate attack because he had nothing left.



KeyofMiracles said:


> Escape? This is Sasuke's strongest, and fastest attack. Someone much faster than any of them (Naruto) met Sasuke's attack instead of blocking it. They aren't evading Indra's Arrow. Not like its even necessary for these 3. Kakashi is the only one who survives due to Kamui, but then he gets blitzed with Sasuke's S/T, and killed.



what makes naruto,sasuke and their attacks faster than 8th gate gai? powerscaling? powerscaling only takes you so far when 8th gate gai is the only one in the manga portrayed as running on air and bending space with his speed. he's in his own speed tier.



KeyofMiracles said:


> 1. Kakashi can't teleport Gai into or through Susanoo.
> 
> 2. Kakashi making a hole in Susanoo isn't going to stop Sasuke from killing Gai when he gets too close, nor will it stop him from evading with his instantaneous Rinnegan Shifting Technique.



when Gai is that close in the middle of Night Gai sasuke is not gonna react fast enough and even if he could react fast enough to use his rinnegan teleportation he can only use it once before needing a good amount of charge time in which Gai and kakashi can do the same thing again.



KeyofMiracles said:


> 3. Juubito can't do what Naruto did unless you have some feats showing that he can.



i'll concede this point.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 28, 2014)

Sasuke actually used his teleport 3 tismes before it got into cooldown.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> Sasuke actually used his teleport 3 tismes before it got into cooldown.




he didn't really spam it/use it consecutively though. let,s say kakashi teleports Gai while he's using night gai and sasuke teleports away. if kakashi teleports gai a second time after sasuke's reappeared  will he be able to teleport away right then?


----------

